# Cheetahmen II Kickstarter



## Snailface (Aug 7, 2012)

Some investor named Greg Pabich has acquired the rights to Cheetahmen and is trying to raise $65,000 to "fix the game" of its infamous Lv4 glitch (where you can't finish the game) and release a limited edition NES cart (subtitled The "Lost" Levels) and expensive merch.

Background: http://en.wikipedia....2#Cheetahmen_II
Kickstarter: http://www.kickstart...cently_launched
(please do not fund this fraud)

You're probably thinking "this is a joke " right. Wrong. The project has already raised about a grand and the promo video even features the Angry Video Game Nerd (and his blessing).

My question is: Why does this game need to be fixed?
A: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/778/
It already has been fixed! 

Anyway, there are more important problems in the world, but I hate the thought of people getting scammed trying to fix a terrible game that was already fixed -- for free.

 Source


----------



## Rydian (Aug 7, 2012)

> and release a limited edition NES cart



Can't ROM hack an NES cart into existence.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> > and release a limited edition NES cart
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ROM hack an NES cart into existence.


I would think (hope) that a rom-hacked collector's cart wouldn't have any sentimental value and wouldn't be worth the money. But my hopes are probably in vain given the rate at which this thing is being funded. It's doubled since the OP.

People are stupid.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> > and release a limited edition NES cart
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ROM hack an NES cart into existence.


This.

I would buy a cart of this. My bff and I would play the game until it died. Then I'd just buy another one.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 7, 2012)

I just can't wait to see the romof


Team Fail said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > > and release a limited edition NES cart
> ...


Noooooooooooo!!!! (I've lost) 

But seriously, I can't wait to see if this shyster uses the homebrew patch instead of paying the original programmer (like he said he would). It'll be interesting thing to investigate when the game gets dumped.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd offer to race you to do the first hex comparison, but you usually beat me to that kind of crap anyways.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2012)

Next project: Cheetahmen Remake  

Can't see myself buying this. Specially since I never really pay attention and never played it. 
Doesn't look like I want to anyway.


----------



## Another World (Aug 7, 2012)

i think we should all pool our 10 dollars together and put the patched rom on a chip and beat this guy to the market.

-another world


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> i think we should all pool our 10 dollars together and put the patched rom on a chip and beat this guy to the market.
> 
> -another world


Heck i'd be willing to try a repro of the patched .nes file, i just finished making an Final Fantasy III repro and have plenty of eprom's left.
I would just need to know what donor cart could be used.....
EDIT: actually looking into it this might end up requiring a custom PCB, don't have that many resources, though someone could maybe hack it to a different mapper...


----------



## Zombie_X (Aug 7, 2012)

Meh both Cheetahmen games sucked hard. I have the first game on the Action 52 and have a non functioning copy of CM2. Both games did suck badly so I think I won't drop any money on this.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

This is the stupidest Kickstarter I've seen since the "bronycon" documentary.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2012)

What the hell? People will donate $5,000 to this, but won't donate 2000,00€ to fund a Vita devkit? At least with the latter, your money might actually accomplish something.

People are stupid.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Aug 7, 2012)

CLICK ME


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> What the hell? People will donate $5,000 to this, but won't donate 2000,00€ to fund a Vita devkit? At least with the latter, your money might actually accomplish something.
> 
> People are stupid.



a fool and his money...  it's sad, and a bit ironic, that the stupidest people r the ones with all the money.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay, who edited Wikipedia?



> *Cheetahmen 2 (Homebrew Remake)
> *a fundraiser project witch can be know round this video http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/343248998/cheetahmen-ii-the-lost-levels?ref=live
> If you don't have a mental disability, you can already download the fixed version here.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 7, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> Okay, who edited Wikipedia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promise it wasn't me. Yikes, somebody's _really_ angry.

I'm just sad for the human race more than anything.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 7, 2012)

Snailface said:


> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, who edited Wikipedia?
> ...


Wait, I sounded mad?

I think the whole Cheetahmen deal is hilarious. The fact people are actually funding this is even more hilarious.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 7, 2012)

BEST SCAM EVA!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > 8BitWalugi said:
> ...


Well, it's Cheetahmen.

Cheetahmen.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> What the hell? People will donate $5,000 to this, but won't donate 2000,00€ to fund a Vita devkit? At least with the latter, your money might actually accomplish something.
> 
> People are stupid.


Did a vita devkit kickstarter actually happen?

That person be better off commenting on it rather than changing the wiki. (Even if it seem that you have to give at least a dollar to do so, so it really wouldn't be worth it.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsGDqBviJ0o


----------



## tatripp (Aug 7, 2012)

That game is completely crap but that stupid song does get stuck in your head.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZlYGN5W2Yg

Anyways, I can't believe someone would try to steal money that way.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2012)

tatripp said:


> That game is completely crap but that stupid song does get stuck in your head.
> Anyways, I can't believe someone would try to steal money that way.



lol!  wasn't action 52 like $200 in the 80s?  thanks now I gotta slit my wrists.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 7, 2012)

hey look there's a report button on their page if enough peeps complain about this shit telling them there's a FREE hack (just say they are using it ) maybe they'll shut them down?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh James, oh James James James...


The Angry Video Game Nerd made a kickstarter video.

I thought you were better than this.
This isn't even about the fact that the game has already been fixed and it's a matter of downloading a patched rom, nobody actually wants a physical working copy of the game.

If anyone actually wanted it, Retrousb could have already made a reproduction cart like they have done the Nintendo World Championship cart, and many, many others.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 7, 2012)

i dare someone to pledge a $1 than post in the comments where to get the FREE hack 

i can't use amazon


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> i dare someone to pledge a $1 than post in the comments where to get the FREE hack
> 
> i can't use amazon



i love to do that but sadly i can't use paypal any more...


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 7, 2012)

This seems like a failed expirement.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 7, 2012)

> FAQ
> 
> HAVEN'T YOU GUYS DONE ENOUGH DAMAGE TO THE GAMING WORLD WITH CHEETAHMEN: THE CREATION?
> --NO, BUT THANKS FOR ASKING. I GUESS WE CAN PUT YOU DOWN FOR THE $1,000 PLEDGE?
> ...


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2012)

I think the avgn is reeling due to an aftertaste of ****.  I can't say I blame him really.  I think cheetahman 2 came about in much the same way final fantasy xiii-2 did: let's fix that abomination we released before with something that is almost as bad.


----------



## lismati (Aug 7, 2012)

tatripp said:


> That game is completely crap but that stupid song does get stuck in your head.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZlYGN5W2Yg
> 
> Anyways, I can't believe someone would try to steal money that way.


The cheetah in this vid is just derp. As are people pledging money to this fundraiser


----------



## Snailface (Aug 7, 2012)

Watched AVGN's promo video again and noticed something interesting. That Pabich guy mentions Pacochan (the author of the homebrew patch that fixes the game), and even calls him his "technical wizard".

at the 3:40 mark:


The plot thickens... 
(a.k.a. he's gonna sell the pacochan hacked rom in cartridge form)


----------



## Disizdream (Aug 7, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Oh James, oh James James James...
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_ChiQva0TyU[/media]
> The Angry Video Game Nerd made a kickstarter video.
> ...




Come on don't take this too seriously, I found all of this really amusing. You don't care, then you don't pay !
The guy has found the man who ran the company making the game and bought the rights to the cheetahmen (this is already funny) and then he found the developper of the game, and will let him finish what he started several years ago.
This is really an amazing story, who would have thought this would happen ! No one, except for this crazy man. He even managed to get James Rolfe and Pat in hist video, that's incredible.
And you know what, I'm ready to pay just for the effort !
Read this great article to see how amazing this story is : http://www.videogame...eetahmen-fever/

And about Retrousb, they are the one who produced the "Cheetahmen the creation" carts, so they will be also producing these if it get fully funded.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2012)

lmao.  I suspect that this new version will have some sort of subliminal message.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 7, 2012)

Disizdream said:


> Come on don't take this too seriously, I found all of this really amusing. You don't care, then you don't pay !
> The guy has found the man who ran the company making the game and bought the rights to the cheetahmen (this is already funny) and then he found the developper of the game, and will let him finish what he started several years ago.
> This is really an amazing story, who would have thought this would happen ! No one, except for this crazy man. He even managed to get James Rolfe and Pat in hist video, that's incredible.
> And you know what, I'm ready to pay just for the effort !
> ...



You're exactly the target audience that guy is looking for, someone who is somehow captivated by something that shouldn't be impressive or that amusing.
You're making a story of a failure sound like a success story, just because the game got notoriety for being, well, shitty, and unreleased.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 7, 2012)

I laughed, then I facepalmed.

Now back to my boring life


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 7, 2012)

i just had the best idea eva i'm gonna go make a page like this and say i'm gonna complete the missing _Leisure Suit Larry 4 and make 65k it's brilliant!!!! _


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2012)

Why the hell are people so worked up about this?
YES a ROM hack exists that fixes it.
YES the game sucks donkey dick out of a bull's anus. (AVGN hyperbole... yay)
but
Making a small run of carts is VERY EXPENSIVE. Prices scale down the more you order of something. The smaller your run the higher the cost per unit.
If you're not interested NOBODY IS FORCING YOU TO DONATE! Its one of the things about Kickstarter. You fund whatever you want and don't fund something else.
This is NOT a scam. It is just some guy trying to spread retro gaming via the most infamous game on the NES.

Edit: Considering how legit these guys are being they've probably got permission from Pacochan to use his hack if they are doing so. Hence they mention him in the video


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 7, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Why the hell are people so worked up about this?
> YES a ROM hack exists that fixes it.
> YES the game sucks donkey dick out of a bull's anus. (AVGN hyperbole... yay)
> but
> ...


I think people are just more pissed about the shitty video AVGN just released.
It was bad man, not entertaining at all.


----------



## Disizdream (Aug 7, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> You're exactly the target audience that guy is looking for, someone who is somehow captivated by something that shouldn't be impressive or that amusing.
> You're making a story of a failure sound like a success story, just because the game got notoriety for being, well, shitty, and unreleased.




You're totally right ! I'm also fascinated by shitty movies, which somehow, with time, became funny !
I even payed some non-watchable old movies more than 30€, just because someone had the guts to publish such a shit ! (Neo Publishing was a french dvd publisher who was specialized in releasing these shitty movies in dvd)
So yes I'm the target audience, and this guy is a good businessman because he offers something in a limited run for a limited audience.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2012)

Well at least he has the rights to the game unlike others out there putting roms on carts.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Aug 7, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> You're exactly the target audience that guy is looking for, someone who is somehow captivated by something that shouldn't be impressive or that amusing.
> You're making a story of a failure sound like a success story, just because the game got notoriety for being, well, shitty, and unreleased.



The Duke Nukem Forever Audience eh?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell are people so worked up about this?
> ...


AVGN probably had little to do with the video other than recording his cameos and maybe loaning them his Cheetahmen cart (though I imagine they have their own). He must like the project to post it though


----------



## SteveBrule (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd bet $65,000 that they just re-use the existing rom patch


----------



## SteveBrule (Aug 7, 2012)

also it's hard to respect this dude after the huge scam from the cheetahmen 'prototype' run he did, you can tell from the cart photos that he used repro boards from retrozone


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 7, 2012)

Jesus. It's shit like this that make me wish there was a screening process for Kickstarter. If there is, then a stricter one.

This has also left a bad taste in my mouth about James Rolfe. I used to be a fan, but with him being a dick to his fans, neglecting his web show for what's likely to be a shitty movie, and now this, I just don't want anything to do with him anymore.

On another note:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l3D-mZepC0


----------



## Disizdream (Aug 7, 2012)

SteveBrule said:


> also it's hard to respect this dude after the huge scam from the cheetahmen 'prototype' run he did, you can tell from the cart photos that he used repro boards from retrozone




Please read the complete story before making statement like that.
He was given one prototype of Action 52 that contains another version of Cheetahmen with 2 exclusives levels, so he has extracted Cheetahmen in order to make a standalone game and he has payed Retrozone to make copies of the game and sell them with some merchandising.


----------



## raybattousai (Aug 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> > and release a limited edition NES cart
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ROM hack an NES cart into existence.



People make reproduction NES carts all the time and they don't cost 65,000. You can buy a copy of Earthbound Zero or Final Fantasy 3 in English for around $30


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 7, 2012)

How much you want to bet they are just going to flash this on a $5 flash cart and sell them for $60


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2012)

People, if you hate your money so much (and can't stand the thought of charity), don't waste it on this; you're better off just throwing it into a furnace.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> People, if you hate your money so much (and can't stand the thought of charity), don't waste it on this; you're better off just throwing it into a furnace.


or better yet take up smoking as a hobby.
and maybe even start drinking as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> This has also left a bad taste in my mouth about James Rolfe. I used to be a fan, but with him being a dick to his fans, neglecting his web show for what's likely to be a shitty movie, and now this, I just don't want anything to do with him anymore.


I'm pretty sure you are overreacting.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 7, 2012)

So basically they're taking a shitty cash-in game the authors tried to shove down people's throats and making a shitty cash-in remake to shove down people's throats?
BRILLIANT.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2012)

-Insert appropriate 'why, just why?!', 'what the heck?!' or '??' gif here-


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2012)

I only have  one thing to say


----------



## Fudge (Aug 7, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > This has also left a bad taste in my mouth about James Rolfe. I used to be a fan, but with him being a dick to his fans, neglecting his web show for what's likely to be a shitty movie, and now this, I just don't want anything to do with him anymore.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's an understatement. He uploads videos frequently (Nerd ones are scarce as of late but generally speaking he still does post lots of new videos). He is a filmmaker, so I have no doubt the movie won't be bad, especially considering how much he rips on shitty games when in character


----------



## Rydian (Aug 8, 2012)

Why is everybody so butthurt over this?  It's not like the guy's offering to fuck your mom if the project gets funded.



raybattousai said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > > and release a limited edition NES cart
> ...


Yes, because the individual retail price is totally the same thing as the cost of actually renting/buying the equipment to produce a lot of copies, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I only have  one thing to say


I take it that Cheetah_men_ are not your kind of Cat_boys_, eh?

_"Too old, do not want"_?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I take it that Cheetah_men_ are not your kind of Cat_boys_, eh?
> 
> _"Too old, do not want"_?


I see what you did there


----------



## raybattousai (Aug 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Why is everybody so butthurt over this?  It's not like the guy's offering to fuck your mom if the project gets funded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of people manage to start up a business making and selling them without begging for money from strangers and then expecting said strangers to also pay for the product that they just funded.


----------



## KTurbo (Aug 8, 2012)

lol, waste of money.  I thought about donating, just for the heck of it, but then I found this one: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aeipathyind/zeldamotion-a-link-to-the-past-animated-series

That, my friends, is money well spend.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 8, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> Plenty of people manage to start up a business making and selling them without begging for money from strangers and then expecting said strangers to also pay for the product that they just funded.


You do realize that "kickstarter" is a site to let people conglomerate on _something that's done all the time_?  People fund startup businesses all the time.  Hell, some rich people do it as a form of gambling, to see which ones get them a good return on their money or not.

Kickstarter is a site that lets normal users conglomerate to fund projects, instead of companies being limited to seeing funding from rich individuals or corporations.

"Begging for money from strangers" IS how many businesses start.


----------



## raybattousai (Aug 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> raybattousai said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of people manage to start up a business making and selling them without begging for money from strangers and then expecting said strangers to also pay for the product that they just funded.
> ...



Only in this case its not really a business its just a one off run of carts. Your not funding an up and coming business and you wont see a return in profit in the future. Your just overpaying some guy to make stuff that hundreds do out of their basement. The fact that you need to donate at least $60 to get the game is ridiculous.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 8, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> Only in this case its not really a business its just a one off run of carts. Your not funding an up and coming business and you wont see a return in profit in the future. Your just overpaying some guy to make stuff that hundreds do out of their basement. The fact that you need to donate at least $60 to get the game is ridiculous.


I take it this is the only kickstarter project you've seen?  Projects there get funded all the time where people who chipped in for the funding still have to buy the product if they want it (with some of the projects offering discounts if you give higher amounts).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> raybattousai said:
> 
> 
> > Only in this case its not really a business its just a one off run of carts. Your not funding an up and coming business and you wont see a return in profit in the future. Your just overpaying some guy to make stuff that hundreds do out of their basement. The fact that you need to donate at least $60 to get the game is ridiculous.
> ...



I think this project is kind of silly... but hey at least it has a clear goal lol I might think its dumb but thats just my opinion. 

I did get many laughs from the Nerd reviewing the game though. So maybe this project is worth it if he will review the "fixed" copy. Might be worth a laugh just to hear him say "WTF!!!! This is the fixed version? It's like adding raisins to a turd it still taste the same!!!!" or something like that. lol


----------



## raybattousai (Aug 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


> raybattousai said:
> 
> 
> > Only in this case its not really a business its just a one off run of carts. Your not funding an up and coming business and you wont see a return in profit in the future. Your just overpaying some guy to make stuff that hundreds do out of their basement. The fact that you need to donate at least $60 to get the game is ridiculous.
> ...


No I've seen plenty and their all bullshit


----------



## Rydian (Aug 9, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> No I've seen plenty and their all bullshit


In cases where the "funding" is directly in return for the product for just yourself (as payment for parts and materials), the term is "commission"... like the guys who get commissioned to built those custom portable gamecubes and such.


----------



## Narkox (Aug 9, 2012)

So just wanted to share this with people, asked James why he supported this.
(the mars language is Lithuanian, sorry I forgot to change it to English and also excuse me for my terrible grammar in the letter)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

Narkox said:


> So just wanted to share this with people, asked James why he supported this.
> (the mars language is Lithuanian, sorry I forgot to change it to English and also excuse me for my terrible grammar in the letter)



You actually got James to respond to an email? Did you have to send him nudes first?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 10, 2012)

that place should be called scamstarter nearly every project on that site is a scam


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2012)

They are 1/2 there. I'm guessing some of the money is going into the creation of more merchandise as well.
Like these.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 10, 2012)

Thinking about it, Active Enterprises were scamming from the very start.
They charged $200 for a cartridge holding 52 of the shoddiest games produced for the NES, unlicensed and all. Moreover they had a TV advert for this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ3fVEA8lNE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Thinking about it, Active Enterprises were scamming from the very start.
> They charged $200 for a cartridge holding 52 of the shoddiest games produced for the NES, unlicensed and all. Moreover they had a TV advert for this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ3fVEA8lNE



My parents actually bought that piece of shit for me. One of the capacitors blew on the board and blew a hole in the cartridge. I had to pick out tiny pieces of clear plastic out of my NES before any other games would fit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheetahmen? More like Cheatermen.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 10, 2012)

so its $60 for the cart but he said

"CARTS WILL BE AVAILABLE TO PUBLIC , BUT MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE( THINK 3X AS MUCH)
THE DEAL FOR KICKSTARTERBACKERS IS REALLY SWEET!
THE GRAND TOTAL WILL BE LIMITED THOUGH TO KEEP THE VALUE UP NOW AND IN THE FUTURE.
GREG"

so hes planning on charging $180 for them after the project finishes


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.cheetahmengames.com/
Their official website is the epitome of professional web design.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 10, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Thinking about it, Active Enterprises were scamming from the very start.
> They charged $200 for a cartridge holding 52 of the shoddiest games produced for the NES, unlicensed and all. Moreover they had a TV advert for this.



I love how on the ad they only show the two "good" games of the cartridge.

The 200$ were kinda justified (hardware), the cart was 2MB and the rom were extremely expensive back in the day.




Pong20302000 said:


> so its $60 for the cart but he said
> 
> "CARTS WILL BE AVAILABLE TO PUBLIC , BUT MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE( THINK 3X AS MUCH)
> THE DEAL FOR KICKSTARTERBACKERS IS REALLY SWEET!
> ...



I think someone else (retrousb?) should make repros for cheaper and kick those scammers in the balls.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, 'cause of the outrage, this may fail. Tho, they still have sometime to go.

I rather have the Zelda Kickstarter go well vs this.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 29, 2012)

Update: This has been funded, 71K with 8 days to go.

At least there is a little bit of justice and sanity in the world knowing the Giana Sisters Kickstarter is on the brink of being funded with about 3 days to go.


----------

